# Pink Rod- Got Bling?



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

Here is another Redtail Rod. It is a Castaway blank with Fuji reel seat. Pink Abalone, REC Recoild guides and of course for the ladies....BLINGING


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Wow, you weren't kidding about the bling. That is one beautiful rod. If I was a woman I would just carry it around with me when I went out. It is truly too pretty to fish with.
Pat


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

nice looking rod good work.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Great Job*

:cheers:. That really is a beauty. Is that a matagi winding check on the foregrip? That Abalone looks fantastic too looks marbled. Thanks for sharing Nino. She'll be proud.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

is that cork treated or just plastic sleeves ?


----------



## nino7619 (Jun 21, 2005)

*check*

The winding check I got from Swampland Tackle. I got the Abalone from Kevin Knox.

As for the cork, it is treated with U 40 , however there is a protective plastic sleeve on it until she takes it off.

Thanks for all the feedback. The abalone was a pain in the *****. I probably won't use light colored abalone again. It shows to many defects.


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

Very clean... Great looking rod


----------



## tiffrr12 (May 23, 2013)

*pink bling castaway*

HOw much are these? I really want one.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

That's a hot stuff!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Definitely lots of bling. Nice work.

-hook


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Purdy!! She will luv that!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Do not show this to my girlfriend...


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Beautiful...great job!


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

My wife saw this and wants to know how much will it cost to make her one?


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

How did you attach the bling? Is it over the rod finish or did you coat over it?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Check the date guys.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Bedazzled!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------

